

Ideas Are Not Worthless - asimjalis
http://twitter.com/asimjalis/status/13212092357

======
adrianwaj
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idea>

The term idea is thrown around a lot. One should separate, idea from business
idea, to business plan. Business plans may be an expression of core ideas and
a lot of relevant information to support it. Plans have worth that people sign
NDAs on. Some ideas are even patented. Thus, to say 'idea' can refer to many
formats. An idea in someone's head unexpressed can be worthless, but put down
on paper, thought out, funded and built upon can have tremendous value.
Knowledge can also be worthless too, or priceless. It depends on the context.

